

Ask HN: Hire a Facebook Developer - jdr5

How do i find a Facebook developer who can turn a vision into a reality. Is it best to pay p/h or fixed project.<p>Contact jedarogroup(at)gmail.com
======
gaius
Post on <http://jobs.joelonsoftware.com>.

------
noodle
jobs.freelanceswitch.com

any of the job boards aggregated here: <http://joblighted.com/>

